# Travel Insurance 76 day trip - Anyone got any tips please?



## Double-Entendre (May 19, 2009)

Hi. 

I hope this is the right section to be posting this, if not, Mods please adjust will you.

We're off to Europe soon for a 76 day trip and I've just noticed that our Anual Multi-trip Travel Insurance only covers us for 60 days.

i just got a quote for £77 for a single trip of 76 days, for a family of 2 adults, a 3 year old and a 4 month old. That's more than the Anual Policy!

Is this good, bad or average?

Has anyone got any suggestions or tips for a lower cost insurance please? Links and / or phone numbers appreciated.

many thanks


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Travel Insurance 76 day trip - Anyone got any tips pleas*



Double-Entendre said:


> Hi.
> 
> I hope this is the right section to be posting this, if not, Mods please adjust will you.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Try HERE I got a quote from them for £437 for 92 days in OZ that's two golden oldies (over 76) and the cover is very good.  

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

I would think that £77 doesn't sound too bad for four people. One of the comparison sites does travel insurance comparisons (I think it's Moneysupermarket.com).

JohnW


----------

